# swift long time



## tpwigwam (Sep 24, 2006)

HI every one
had most of the work done on the bolero 680fb, the recalls, (still coming), but the problems still go on, now the floor between the bench seats, like a haunted house, side door now opens but day light at the bottom, air still in the waterpump getting in from some where, heater problems, bath room door opens on the move, was told why, light over cooker, foot of bed not connected to support, and then the little bit ect. 
CAN anyone tell me why swift take so long to aurtherise for the dealer to get the work done up to ten day i was told?? when you ring swift you are told two different things, ( come on swift you can do better) thats better end of rant. 
PS ANY ONE FITTED LEDS YET ANY GOOD, AND WHAT SORT?
any dealer in devon/ somerset that do a good job on solar panels 100 to 130 watt, chers for now trev


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Eddie at Vanbitz in Taunton.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Problems*

By and large our authorisation time is 48 hours. Occasionally there are reasons it takes longer, but we are talking about miniscule numbers.

We will contact your dealer and see what the problem is

Regards
Kath


----------

